# Needs a loving home



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Paws-on-heart.simplesite.com This is sally. She is a very submissive dog and has been attacked as you can see with the whole in her face. Let's get her out she us currently in a kill shelter in Spain waiting for a forever home please visit paws-on-heart.simplesite.com to see our charity and what we are about


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Justineblant1234 said:


> This is sally. She is a very submissive dog and has been attacked as you can see with the whole in her face. Let's get her out she us currently in a kill shelter in Spain waiting for a forever home please visit paws-on-heart.simplesite.com to see our charity and what we are about
> View attachment 285548


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Please can I just remind everyone. The dogs are free but the vets and travel must be paid by the adopter. We do not take a penny of this money this is a labour of love ❤ Thank you visit paws-on-heart.co.uk and click on our Facebook link

#3A moment ago
+ Quote Reply


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Justineblant1234 said:


> Paws-on-heart.simplesite.com This is sally. She is a very submissive dog and has been attacked as you can see with the whole in her face. Let's get her out she us currently in a kill shelter in Spain waiting for a forever home please visit paws-on-heart.simplesite.com to see our charity and what we are about
> View attachment 285548


----------

